# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  W203 EIS

## PrinceOfAbyss

Παίδες τα φώτα σας!!!!!!

Ο θείος μου έχει ένα Mercedes W203. Ξαφνικά λοιπόν παρουσίασε το εξής: Βάζεις το "κλειδί" στη μίζα και δεν το "ρουφάει". Έβαλα τις 2 λέξεις σε εισαγωγικά γιατί αυτά τα διαβολοαμάξια έχουν ένα χειριστήριο με υπέρυθρες (κλειδί) που μπαίνει σε έναν μηχανισμό (EIS - Electronic Ignition System λέγεται) και αφού γίνει το authentication του κλειδιού, τότε το δέχεται (ρουφάει) και μέσω ενός ρελέ το ξεκλειδώνει ώστε να μπορεί να γυρίσει στις διάφορες θέσεις του διακόπτη.

Χάλασε λοιπόν αυτό το EIS. Μη με ρωτήσετε, δε χάλασε το κλειδί, γιατί δε δουλεύει με κανένα από τα τρία που έχει. Έψαξα λοιπόν στο Internet και βρήκα τα εξής ενδιαφέροντα:

1. http://w203eis.blogspot.gr/ Σε αυτό το site λέει πως καίγονται 2 μικροελεγκτές από την πλακέτα, και μπορείς να τους παραγγείλεις και να τους αλλάξεις. Λέει επίσης πως θα χρειαστεί ένα ειδικό αρχείο για να προγραμματιστούν οι μικροελεγκτές.




> Next you need to buy insertion for microprocessors (it is special file  (dump) which allow you to reprogram microprocessor through programer).  Or after reading information from microprocessors you can send the file  with the information to us. After reprogram we send it back to you. You  will need to upload it to microprocessors.


Αυτό που δε κατάλαβα είναι το σημείο που λέει ότι αφού διαβαστεί ο μικροελεγκτής, μπορείς να τους στείλεις το αρχείο για να προγραμματίσουν το chip. Μα αν κάηκε, πως να τον διαβάσω και να τους στείλω το αρχείο?

2. Τα chips που λέει το παραπάνω blog ότι καίγονται είναι τα: MC68HC908AZ60 και SC510108CFU (Motorolla και τα 2). Αυτά λοιπόν είναι 64-pin TQFP και καταρχήν δεν έχω τρόπο να τα διαβάσω, μιας και έχω αυτόν τον programmer με 2-3 adapters μόνο που κανείς δεν διαβάζει όμως chips με 64 pins.

3. Πήγα σε ένα συνεργείο για Mercedes σήμερα, και μου έδειξε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα EIS. Μου είπε πως θα πάρει ο ηλεκτρολόγος του τα "δεδομένα" από το EIS που του πήγα, θα τα αντιγράψει σε αυτό που έχει αυτός, και θα παίζει μετά με τα κλειδιά που έχει ο θείος μου. Κόστος 300 ευρώ με το ανταλλακτικό του. ΟΚ, φαντάζομαι εγγυημένη δουλειά, κτλ, αλλά χάνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο η χαρά της αναζήτησης (όσοι με ξέρετε, καταλαβαίνετε... :P ). Προφανώς λέγοντας ότι θα πάρει τα δεδομένα, εννοούσε ότι θα τα διαβάσει από κάποιο chip. Από ποιο όμως? Βασικά το MC68... έχει μέσα και EEPROM, αλλά άντε να τη διαβάσω αυτή... Φυσικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πάρω κάποιον adapter συμβατό με τον programmer μου, αλλά δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει κιόλας.

Γενικά υπάρχει μια μυστικοπάθεια γύρω από το αντικείμενο, γιατί αφενός από ότι κατάλαβα, το 40% των EIS για W203 χαλάνε, και αφετέρου αυτοί που έχουν την τεχνογνωσία την κρατάνε μιας και τους φέρνει χρήματα.

Έχει κανείς σας ασχοληθεί με το θέμα για να με καθοδηγήσει?

----------

